

Holographic Video Conferencing - aquarin
http://www.musion.co.uk/Cisco_TelePresence.html

======
aquarin
Setup Video: <http://www.musion.co.uk/watch_setup_video.html>

------
TrevorJ
The display technology used in this effect is known as "Peppers' ghost" and
it's been used since the 19 hundreds.

